# Baroni and Tank



## MJS (Nov 24, 2003)

After watching the recent UFC, I was really shocked by 2 of the fights that I saw.  The first was with Phil Baroni.  IMO< that fihgt should NOT have been stopped.  You can't really hear what was said betweeen the ref and Phil, but considering that Phil is not a new comer to NHB, he probably should have been allowed to continue.  I realize that fighter safety is a BIG thing now with the new rules, but come on.

The other fight that I was disappointed in was Tank and Cabbage.  Cabbage was rocking him with some good knees, but again, the cut stopped bleeding after they put that stuff of his head.  Wipe the blood away and let them continue to fight.  I've seen the same thing happen before and the fighters have been allowed to keep fighting.

Any thoughts??

Mike


----------



## clapping_tiger (Nov 24, 2003)

I agree on the Baroni part, that fight did not need to be stopped. He was not dazed, he was defending himself. Most of those shots were glancing off his arms. He was robbed.

The Tank fight did need to be stopped. That was a nasty cut and in a bad place that impared his vision. Tank is tough, but his days as a UFC fighter should be over. The game has changed. The stuff they put in just stops the bleeding long enough for them to go get them stiched up.

Just my opinion.


----------



## JDenz (Nov 24, 2003)

They stopped the tank fight because he said he couldn't really see with the blood in his eye.  That was a good stop the Baroni fight was stopped way to early.


----------



## MJS (Nov 25, 2003)

True, there was a problem with his vision, but I have seen fights where the guy has a pretty good cut, and they let him go on to fight.  Granted, the blood might not be in his eye, but the fact that its a pretty good cut, and that fighter safety is a huge thing in NHB today, that alone should have stopped the fight.

Mike


----------



## JDenz (Nov 25, 2003)

He couldn't see well enought to protect himself.  So they stopped it.  The cut was in the worst place you can get a cut in a UFC fight.  He would have never been able to finish that fight one second on the ground and he would have been a mess they had no choice but to stop the fight.  Anyone have a guess to how long Baroni will be out for for hitting the ref?


----------



## MJS (Nov 25, 2003)

Did he even realize that he hit the ref?  Looked to me like he thought that his opp. was still on top.

Mike


----------



## clapping_tiger (Nov 25, 2003)

Yeah he knew that he punched the ref. I think it was all out of pure frustration. Baroni felt cheated once again and probably felt that they are all against him. here is an article review I found on sherdog about the fight





> *Evan Tanner vs Phil Baroni*
> 
> Evan Tanner survived an early outburst from Phil Baroni that saw him staggered and cut around the left eye. Baroni was punishing Tanner and nearly had him out on a couple of occasions. Tanner, with some help from a doctor stoppage (it was questionable because of the fact that Baroni had Tanner out on his feet at the time of the stoppage) to check his cut, recovered and took Baroni to the mat once the fight resumed. From there he got the mount position and proceeded to drop a number of elbows to the face of Baroni prompting referee Larry Landless to stop the fight.
> 
> ...


----------



## JDenz (Nov 25, 2003)

He knew it was the ref.  In the post fight press conferance he apoligized to every one but Larry Landless.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Nov 25, 2003)

Now how about the Tank and Cabbage fight. Even though I agree with the stoppage, I did not think that the post fight antics were very professional, although they were exciting. Here is from their review.


> *Tank and Cabbage*The next fight was a highly anticipated matchup and started out just like most fans had hoped. Tank Abbott actually got off a number of his famous haymakers while he exchanged with Wes Cabbage Correira. Cabbage got the better of those exchanges as he controlled Tank in the clinch while he peppered his head with knees and punches.
> 
> After a big cut opened up on Tanks forehead the doctor was called in to check it. According to John McCarthy, Abbott was telling the doctor he was fine but was having trouble seeing with the blood in his eye. Abbott was upset when the fight was stopped because he thought they would wipe away the blood and let him get back in there. Much to his chagrin, the fight was stopped but not the action.
> 
> As Cabbage started his victory dance, Abbotts cornerman John Marsh threw water at him and all hell broke loose. After order was restored, Tank exited to wild cheers from the crowd. You would have never known he just lost his third fight in a row.



Lost his third fight in a row............hmmmmmm doesn't that bring his record to 8-10. He may be fun to watch but he has no skills, just a mean punch. See, 10 times out of 18 skill beats braun


----------



## JDenz (Nov 25, 2003)

Well discount two of those loses Frozo and Cabbage were both just bigger tanks.  Not to bad for a wild puncher with some wrestling skill.  Not only that he had Oleg and Frye on the ropes.  Any guy with heavy hands will always be good in this environment.  For once with all the **** going on tank was not involved in it.  I wish they would have let him talk after though when he was trying to get in the ring.  lol he couldn't get the mike from buffer that was classic.


----------



## MJS (Nov 26, 2003)

Yeah I wish they would have let him talk at the end.  I was surprised that he just didnt walk right up to Buffer and take it out of his hands!!! LOL

Mike


----------



## MJS (Nov 26, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JDenz _
> *He knew it was the ref.  In the post fight press conferance he apoligized to every one but Larry Landless. *



I thought at the interview he did appologize to Larry?  I'll have to listen to that part again.

Mike


----------



## JDenz (Nov 26, 2003)

nope everyone but.  Although Larry has said that it was a bad stop and he was going to restart them if Baroni didn't flip out.


----------

